# Hedgehog Names!!



## cute.hedgies (May 16, 2010)

What are some good female hedgie names for a albino?
i am getting her either tomorrow or monday!!
im excited!!!! 
my other hedgie came from a kid breeder and his grandmother and he had named my hedgie booger :lol: and it kinda just stuck lol

i have no idea what to name this girl!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Kari is a cute named pronounced Car-ee  Congrats on your new hedgie and can't wait to see more pics


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Slightly non-serious idea: Sniffles! Then you'd have Booger and Sniffles.


----------



## NaRa_ (May 24, 2010)

I named my little guy Twixx. I think it works for both boys and girls to be honest


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

name her allie b/c AL bino lol


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Pom Pom is kinda a silly but cute one cause she looks like the pom pom on those winter hats kids wear lol


----------



## julker (Oct 26, 2009)

Ketah


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

nessariel said:


> Slightly non-serious idea: Sniffles! Then you'd have Booger and Sniffles.


 :lol: I second that idea, it's too cute!


----------



## brittneydee (May 18, 2010)

I vote for Sniffles. I think it would be hilarious to have two hedgies named Booger and Sniffles. That was very creative nessariel :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

if i ever get a hedgie girl, i'll name her alice. if i get another boy, i'll name him velvet.


----------



## lover_of_the_spiked1 (May 21, 2010)

did you name her yet


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I think if I had a sweet little girl like your're getting I would name her Lou.


----------

